# "Appreciate your interest in the game"



## Bow Only (Sep 11, 2013)

Some one is mad!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2013)

I guess he didnt want to talk about it.....


----------



## riprap (Sep 11, 2013)

Obama take notes. I'm not here to talk about Benghazi, IRS, fast and furious, drones, jobs...I'm here to run the country.


----------



## Buck (Sep 11, 2013)

Saw this linked on another forum.  One of the comments on youtube said "Payroll Tide"


----------



## riprap (Sep 11, 2013)

Buck said:


> Saw this linked on another forum.  One of the comments on youtube said "Payroll Tide"



We have good people that will handle it.


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 11, 2013)

Being handled "in house"


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## fishnguy (Sep 12, 2013)

I like Nick! You know if he could control everything, he would.


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 12, 2013)

He was there to talk about the game and the current players and that is what he was doing. It was "business at hand" and like he said" they owe it to the current players and the current team" He was focused on TA&M not some cheap headline. I applaude Nick for standing his ground and staying on task.


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 12, 2013)

How funny would it have been if the second question was exactly the same as the first question?  He would have exploded. lol


----------



## NegaDuckHunter (Sep 12, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> He was there to talk about the game and the current players and that is what he was doing. It was "business at hand" and like he said" they owe it to the current players and the current team" He was focused on TA&M not some cheap headline. I applaude Nick for standing his ground and staying on task.


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 12, 2013)

If anyone still has those "Got 12" T-shirts, you might ought to get them back out because they'll be in fashion again pretty soon.  Not that they are correct, but still fun to wear.


----------



## golffreak (Sep 12, 2013)

How many times does a coach have to say he's not answering any more questions?


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 12, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> If anyone still has those "Got 12" T-shirts, you might ought to get them back out because they'll be in fashion again pretty soon.  Not that they are correct, but still fun to wear.



I find it a very telling insight about your character, that you only choose to show up in the sports forum this season to snipe at BAMA.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 12, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> How funny would it have been if the second question was exactly the same as the first question?  He would have exploded. lol



...and you wouldn't?...he could not have been more clear


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 12, 2013)

*Good grief*



bamaboy said:


> He was there to talk about the game and the current players and that is what he was doing. It was "business at hand" and like he said" they owe it to the current players and the current team" He was focused on TA&M not some cheap headline. I applaude Nick for standing his ground and staying on task.



"I applaude Nick for standing his ground and staying on task."

Standing his ground? Really?

Sorry for throwing stones here, since the Vols are guilty too, but Saban not giving some form of statement here is ridiculous. Butch addressed it as soon as it came out. It's only natural to want some type of response from the Coach when his program is potentially facing such a serious allegation. Obviously, these are still allegations but it doesn't look good. I'm not a fan of the media, but you have to at least show some respect to the media when you have to deal with them on a daily basis. The fact that the media, as well as the whole Bama fanbase, are absolutely terrified of him is ridiculous. He represents and is paid by Bama, which is made up of students, faculty, alumni, fans and local media. He has quite the little dictatorship established there.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 12, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> "I applaude Nick for standing his ground and staying on task."
> 
> Standing his ground? Really?
> 
> Sorry for throwing stones here, since the Vols are guilty too, but Saban not giving some form of statement here is ridiculous. Butch addressed it as soon as it came out. It's only natural to want some type of response from the Coach when his program is potentially facing such a serious allegation. Obviously, these are still allegations but it doesn't look good. I'm not a fan of the media, but you have to at least show some respect to the media when you have to deal with them on a daily basis. The fact that the media, as well as the whole Bama fanbase, are absolutely terrified of him is ridiculous. He represents and is paid by Bama, which is made up of students, faculty, alumni, fans and local media. He has quite the little dictatorship established there.



I thought he addressed it when he first opened the press conference before taking questions. He said that he had not had time to read the article and talked about the compliance dept and AD already looking into the situation. He then proceeded to tell the media that he would not answer any questions or go any further because he did not have all the information because he had just gotten off the practice field. I don't see where one can say he was ignoring the situation.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 12, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> "I applaude Nick for standing his ground and staying on task."
> 
> Standing his ground? Really?
> 
> Sorry for throwing stones here, since the Vols are guilty too, but Saban not giving some form of statement here is ridiculous. Butch addressed it as soon as it came out. It's only natural to want some type of response from the Coach when his program is potentially facing such a serious allegation. Obviously, these are still allegations but it doesn't look good. I'm not a fan of the media, but you have to at least show some respect to the media when you have to deal with them on a daily basis. The fact that the media, as well as the whole Bama fanbase, are absolutely terrified of him is ridiculous. He represents and is paid by Bama, which is made up of students, faculty, alumni, fans and local media. He has quite the little dictatorship established there.



Mr. KY,...I know this is slippery for you, but Saban gave a statement.
He addressed it as it should have been addressed, and he indicated that any other questions concerning that issue be directed to Bill Battle, who is responsible for handling any issues not directly related to coaching the team, game issues etc.
Press conferences are set up for specific issues.
This was a post practice interview specifically set up for game talk.
He could not have been more clear...and "respect" the media...right.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 12, 2013)

*Sorry, didn't know*



RipperIII said:


> Mr. KY,...I know this is slippery for you, but Saban gave a statement.
> He addressed it as it should have been addressed, and he indicated that any other questions concerning that issue be directed to Bill Battle, who is responsible for handling any issues not directly related to coaching the team, game issues etc.
> Press conferences are set up for specific issues.
> This was a post practice interview specifically set up for game talk.
> He could not have been more clear...and "respect" the media...right.



he had made the statement regarding the AD's comments. My bad. I guess my problem is with how badly he treats people during his media conferences. I know it's the media but they're still people.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 12, 2013)

Just ignore it and it'll go away.  You're in the SEC and you have the best lawyers money can buy.  You'll be fine.

I actually kinda like Nick Saban but if he thinks reporters are going to want to talk about X's and O's instead of the juice, then he's an idiot.

Reporters don't want to talk about that because their readers don't want to read about it.  But Nick doesn't ever want to talk about any of the things the readers want to read.


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 12, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I find it a very telling insight about your character, that you only choose to show up in the sports forum this season to snipe at BAMA.




With 3 wins and 9 losses, I didn't have much room to say much.  This is just a crack in the wall that Saban has built around his organization.  I consider him the best coach in college football, but he also cheats better than the rest of us.  Whenever his program is exposed, it levels the playing field.  

I knew about Luther Davis's mother's kitchen back when he was recruited.  I knew about Julio's Escalade and Tahoe.  I knew about Trent Richardson's house and loan they got for his mother.  The Dodge Chargers, T-Towns Menswear, grade changes, Hot Wheelz, disassociated boosters, pre-dated letters, book sellbacks, Yeldon's money,  it's all there but the NCAA wouldn't look at it.  Now, the pressure may be so high that they might have to.

But reread what I wrote, I don't think this will amount to much other than a vacated title.  If Texas keeps losing, that may be another issue.


----------



## riprap (Sep 12, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I find it a very telling insight about your character, that you only choose to show up in the sports forum this season to snipe at BAMA.



Really? 

Some people don't like bama, UGA, gt, sec, fishing, hunting, nascar, obama...what does this have to do with their character?


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 12, 2013)

He handled it just at Belichick would handle a similar line of questioning.  If I were Saban, I'd of done the same.  His focus, despite that the media and it's reader's are curious about these allegations, has to be on the game on Saturday.  If I were about to coach against the team that beat me at home last year, I'm sure I would find better use of my time than answering questions about something that may, or may not have happened and that has no bearing on the game this weekend.


----------



## Barfolomew (Sep 12, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> he had made the statement regarding the AD's comments. My bad. I guess my problem is with how badly he treats people during his media conferences. I know it's the media but they're still people.


I have no issue with how he treats the media.  They ask the same questions repeatedly and don't listen when he gives the instructions for how the press conference will proceed.  I would have my opening comments taped and queued so I could have them replayed when a moron asks a question I have already answered.  If the press would be less moronic, they would get more respect.


----------



## cafish (Sep 12, 2013)

Buck said:


> Saw this linked on another forum.  One of the comments on youtube said "Payroll Tide"



in it to win it--- not make  the blame game--take some notes


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 12, 2013)

*No he's a egotistical jerk*



Barfolomew said:


> I have no issue with how he treats the media.  They ask the same questions repeatedly and don't listen when he gives the instructions for how the press conference will proceed.  I would have my opening comments taped and queued so I could have them replayed when a moron asks a question I have already answered.  If the press would be less moronic, they would get more respect.



Have you  noticed the long pauses between questions? That's not because they haven't prepared well thought out questions prior to the news conference. It's because everyone is afraid of being talked down to or scared he's going to make them look stupid. Not sure if it's Napolean Syndrome or not but he definitely doesn't acknowledge that he is an employee of Univ. of Bama. He's more of a dictator, kiss his ring. I would love it if one of the reporters would come back at him. They probably wouldn't have a job  but it would be hilarious.


----------



## Barfolomew (Sep 12, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> Have you  noticed the long pauses between questions? That's not because they haven't prepared well thought out questions prior to the news conference. It's because everyone is afraid of being talked down to or scared he's going to make them look stupid. Not sure if it's Napolean Syndrome or not but he definitely doesn't acknowledge that he is an employee of Univ. of Bama. He's more of a dictator, kiss his ring. I would love it if one of the reporters would come back at him. They probably wouldn't have a job  but it would be hilarious.


Yet they still asked the same stupid question.  I watched the interview and my lead question would be:

"How's the offensive line going to match up to A&M's defense?  Was VT really good or was the O-line still that much of a work in progress?"


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 12, 2013)

riprap said:


> Really?
> 
> Some people don't like bama, UGA, gt, sec, fishing, hunting, nascar, obama...what does this have to do with their character?


this dude has been silent for a very long time and his first foray back into the sports forum is a schill piece on BAMA,...not the fact that his Aubbies are actually showing some sign of life this season,...this is not the first time.
I could care less about his or anyother fan's disdain for all things BAMA, in fact I love the fact that for some rival fans, BAMA gets under their skins...


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 12, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> he had made the statement regarding the AD's comments. My bad. I guess my problem is with how badly he treats people during his media conferences. I know it's the media but they're still people.



I know that you probably won't do this, but go back and watch all of the spring, and early fall interviews, or even the BCS interviews,...he jokes and cuts up for the most part, but when a media type asks a stupid question, or in a stupid manner he'll pay the price,...oh and in case you hadn't noticed, the media has NEVER given Saban a break, in fact most are disparaging, and it's not just Saban, other high profile coaches get some of the same,...cheap journalism by incompetent journalist whose main goal is to draw out some controversy to get wome one to read an other wise unreadable story.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 12, 2013)

*I will guarantee you that the Bama Media*



RipperIII said:


> I know that you probably won't do this, but go back and watch all of the spring, and early fall interviews, or even the BCS interviews,...he jokes and cuts up for the most part, but when a media type asks a stupid question, or in a stupid manner he'll pay the price,...oh and in case you hadn't noticed, the media has NEVER given Saban a break, in fact most are disparaging, and it's not just Saban, other high profile coaches get some of the same,...cheap journalism by incompetent journalist whose main goal is to draw out some controversy to get wome one to read an other wise unreadable story.



handles the football team with kid gloves more than any other media contingent in the nation. Most of it is a fear of Saban. Look at what Spurrier just did to the sports reporter in Columbia. His editor removed the guy from covering USC at Spurrier's request. Ol' Stevie didn't like the reporters articles. You don't think Saban has that kind of pull? Not a slam on Bama the team, just a statement that the University of Alabama and it's interest has that much pull on state media. Not even debateable. Bama has a rabid fan base like the Vols and crave for anything that pertains to their team. Maybe a product of winning. I wouldn't know since it's been so long since the Vols were relevant.


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 12, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> this dude has been silent for a very long time and his first foray back into the sports forum is a schill piece on BAMA,...not the fact that his Aubbies are actually showing some sign of life this season,...this is not the first time.
> I could care less about his or anyother fan's disdain for all things BAMA, in fact I love the fact that for some rival fans, BAMA gets under their skins...



A slight correction, bama doesn't get under my skin, it's idiotic bammer fans that get under my skin.  You may or may not fit into that category.  Unlike most bammer fans, I attended the school I support.  I do apologize to all the sensible bama fans if my posts offended you.  The sensible bama fans can provide great knowledge, conversation, and information about college football and I enjoy discussing football with them.  They also don't believe Alabama has 13 National Championships.

And as stated earlier, my character is in question because I posted a schill [sic] post about Alabama's head coach being mad?  Come on now...........


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 12, 2013)

*Ruh Roh*



Bow Only said:


> A slight correction, bama doesn't get under my skin, it's idiotic bammer fans that get under my skin.  You may or may not fit into that category.  Unlike most bammer fans, I attended the school I support.  I do apologize to all the sensible bama fans if my posts offended you.  The sensible bama fans can provide great knowledge, conversation, and information about college football and I enjoy discussing football with them.  They also don't believe Alabama has 13 National Championships.
> 
> And as stated earlier, my character is in question because I posted a schill [sic] post about Alabama's head coach being mad?  Come on now...........



You went and done, dun-it now. Here it comes.


----------



## riprap (Sep 12, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> handles the football team with kid gloves more than any other media contingent in the nation. Most of it is a fear of Saban. Look at what Spurrier just did to the sports reporter in Columbia. His editor removed the guy from covering USC at Spurrier's request. Ol' Stevie didn't like the reporters articles. You don't think Saban has that kind of pull? Not a slam on Bama the team, just a statement that the University of Alabama and it's interest has that much pull on state media. Not even debateable. Bama has a rabid fan base like the Vols and crave for anything that pertains to their team. Maybe a product of winning. I wouldn't know since it's been so long since the Vols were relevant.



You mean rolltide.com, al.com, rollbamaroll...are not going to ask the tough questions?


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 12, 2013)

riprap said:


> You mean rolltide.com, al.com, rollbamaroll...are not going to ask the tough questions?



Cecil Hurt was the one that asked the 2nd question. I think he writes for the Tuscaloosa news and TideSports, but I am sure you already knew that.


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 12, 2013)

KYBobwhite said:


> "I applaude Nick for standing his ground and staying on task."
> 
> Standing his ground? Really?
> 
> Sorry for throwing stones here, since the Vols are guilty too, but Saban not giving some form of statement here is ridiculous. Butch addressed it as soon as it came out. It's only natural to want some type of response from the Coach when his program is potentially facing such a serious allegation. Obviously, these are still allegations but it doesn't look good. I'm not a fan of the media, but you have to at least show some respect to the media when you have to deal with them on a daily basis. The fact that the media, as well as the whole Bama fanbase, are absolutely terrified of him is ridiculous. He represents and is paid by Bama, which is made up of students, faculty, alumni, fans and local media. He has quite the little dictatorship established there.




His job is to "COACH & win Championships" I work for a state university and they PAY people to handle this type of stuff,coaches do not respond to this. He said time and time again "We have capable and very good people that will handle this" How stupid do you have to be to understand that if you keep asking the same degum question over and over he gonna get mad,HE ADDRESSED IT AND ASKED TO MOVE ON!!!!! He said "I will answer any questions regarding the TA&M game"  I guess that I grew up and was taught that once the questions have been answered,right,wrong or indifferent you do not keep pushing the issue. Yes I am a Alabama fan but I would say this about any coach that dealt with this in the same manner as Saban. The media is DUMB!!!!!


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 13, 2013)

Here is a quote from Phillips: "I have cooperated and will continue to cooperate with those wanting information about any former relationship with Luther Davis to my days, largely back in 2009, as an NFL Contract Advisor. I will not be commenting to media until any such investigation concludes so as not to interfere with any such investigation. *I spoke to Alabama in May about some of these issues and continue to. *I have also presented some of it to the NFLPA. 

If he spoke with Alabama in May, why is Saban just now learning about it?


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 13, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> Here is a quote from Phillips: "I have cooperated and will continue to cooperate with those wanting information about any former relationship with Luther Davis to my days, largely back in 2009, as an NFL Contract Advisor. I will not be commenting to media until any such investigation concludes so as not to interfere with any such investigation. *I spoke to Alabama in May about some of these issues and continue to. *I have also presented some of it to the NFLPA.
> 
> If he spoke with Alabama in May, why is Saban just now learning about it?



You are an english teacher correct?,...communication is your forte right?
go back and listen to Saban's comment,..."I haven't read THE ARTICLE, I've been at practice"
The question was specific, and pertaining to the article published Wednesday,...not the situation.

Saban addressed the situation back in February when the first tweets came out,...and as is policy, there is an entire dept. set up for compliance issues to handle these matters, the Head Coach is the CEO, not investigator, nor legal counsel.     

When all the facts are presented and borne out, then Saban will address the situation.

Just a guess on my part....


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 13, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> A slight correction, bama doesn't get under my skin, it's idiotic bammer fans that get under my skin.  You may or may not fit into that category.  Unlike most bammer fans, I attended the school I support.  I do apologize to all the sensible bama fans if my posts offended you.  The sensible bama fans can provide great knowledge, conversation, and information about college football and I enjoy discussing football with them.  They also don't believe Alabama has 13 National Championships.
> 
> And as stated earlier, my character is in question because I posted a schill [sic] post about Alabama's head coach being mad?  Come on now...........





nope,...it's a timing issue as I stated above, very opportune time for you to jump back in to the sports forum this season...and no mention at all about your school's success/progress...


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 13, 2013)

*I assume you've watched his other pressers?*



bamaboy said:


> His job is to "COACH & win Championships" I work for a state university and they PAY people to handle this type of stuff,coaches do not respond to this. He said time and time again "We have capable and very good people that will handle this" How stupid do you have to be to understand that if you keep asking the same degum question over and over he gonna get mad,HE ADDRESSED IT AND ASKED TO MOVE ON!!!!! He said "I will answer any questions regarding the TA&M game"  I guess that I grew up and was taught that once the questions have been answered,right,wrong or indifferent you do not keep pushing the issue. Yes I am a Alabama fan but I would say this about any coach that dealt with this in the same manner as Saban. The media is DUMB!!!!!



He basically tells the media what they should be asking and how to ask it. The reporters have the right to ask whatever they want. He has the right to address the questions with a "No Comment." Sure he's a great coach but he also is one of the biggest jerks I've seen in college football. He needs to realize he's not in the NFL where colorful coaches and ego's abound. Realize that I have great disdain for the media and there's plenty of times in the political arena that I wish a conservative would tell the liberal media exactly how it's going to be. Unfortunately the media is a necessary evil, so to speak.


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 13, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> You are an english teacher correct?,...communication is your forte right?
> go back and listen to Saban's comment,..."I haven't read THE ARTICLE, I've been at practice"
> The question was specific, and pertaining to the article published Wednesday,...not the situation.
> 
> ...


Lol. Yep, I'm an English teacher.


RipperIII said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> nope,...it's a timing issue as I stated above, very opportune time for you to jump back in to the sports forum this season...and no mention at all about your school's success/progress...


Auburn has improved.


KYBobwhite said:


> He basically tells the media what they should be asking and how to ask it. The reporters have the right to ask whatever they want. He has the right to address the questions with a "No Comment." Sure he's a great coach but he also is one of the biggest jerks I've seen in college football. He needs to realize he's not in the NFL where colorful coaches and ego's abound. Realize that I have great disdain for the media and there's plenty of times in the political arena that I wish a conservative would tell the liberal media exactly how it's going to be. Unfortunately the media is a necessary evil, so to speak.


Pretty much nailed it.  Saban treats those guys like dirt.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 13, 2013)

I will say that Saban can be a jerk with the media from time to time. But, sometimes I wonder how some of these media types ever got hired in the first place. I sit and listen to the interviews and it is like the guys are not paying attention to what questions were asked or to what the coach has said. It is irritating to me to listen to some of these guys who are supposed to be professionals. Would it serve Saban better to just tell those guys who ask something that has already been asked to get the transcript and move on? Either way he is perceived as being a jerk in some peoples eyes. If he says in his opening statement that he will not be answering any questions pertaining to a certain issue, then do yourself a favor and don't ask. Another thing that gets me is these reporters ask questions about how you are going to stop opposing players. Should coaches just send there gameplan to the opposing team. Why would they put a gameplan in place and then have it plastered all over the place by the media. Common sense does play a role here. just my two cents.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 13, 2013)

*Have I mentioned*



Bow Only said:


> Lol. Yep, I'm an English teacher.
> 
> Auburn has improved.
> 
> Pretty much nailed it.  Saban treats those guys like dirt.



How much I despise the media, anything Bama, and english teachers?


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 13, 2013)

You nailed it Fairhope.   They cause the frustration a lot of the time.


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 15, 2013)

fairhope said:


> i will say that saban can be a jerk with the media from time to time. But, sometimes i wonder how some of these media types ever got hired in the first place. I sit and listen to the interviews and it is like the guys are not paying attention to what questions were asked or to what the coach has said. It is irritating to me to listen to some of these guys who are supposed to be professionals. Would it serve saban better to just tell those guys who ask something that has already been asked to get the transcript and move on? Either way he is perceived as being a jerk in some peoples eyes. If he says in his opening statement that he will not be answering any questions pertaining to a certain issue, then do yourself a favor and don't ask. Another thing that gets me is these reporters ask questions about how you are going to stop opposing players. Should coaches just send there gameplan to the opposing team. Why would they put a gameplan in place and then have it plastered all over the place by the media. Common sense does play a role here. Just my two cents.



great point!!!!! Amen!!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't notice any mention of the TAMU coach who chastised the female "journalist" for asking lil johnny a question about autograph gate, as opposed to a question pertaining to the actual game.


----------



## vowell462 (Sep 15, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> With 3 wins and 9 losses, I didn't have much room to say much.  This is just a crack in the wall that Saban has built around his organization.  I consider him the best coach in college football, but he also cheats better than the rest of us.  Whenever his program is exposed, it levels the playing field.
> 
> I knew about Luther Davis's mother's kitchen back when he was recruited.  I knew about Julio's Escalade and Tahoe.  I knew about Trent Richardson's house and loan they got for his mother.  The Dodge Chargers, T-Towns Menswear, grade changes, Hot Wheelz, disassociated boosters, pre-dated letters, book sellbacks, Yeldon's money,  it's all there but the NCAA wouldn't look at it.  Now, the pressure may be so high that they might have to.
> 
> But reread what I wrote, I don't think this will amount to much other than a vacated title.  If Texas keeps losing, that may be another issue.



That's a whole lotta allegations....


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 15, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> That's a whole lotta allegations....



Yep, and that's all they are............allegations.  Unless the NCAA does something, nothing we fans have to say matters.  

DJ Fluker was homeless from Katrina and literally had nothing.  He goes to bama and gets 24's on "his new ride."  I'm sure Nick didn't see or even know he had another vehicle.  I'm positive no one even knew.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 15, 2013)

I can tell you that DJ worked during the summers down here near the gulf at various places to earn money.


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 15, 2013)

fairhope said:


> I can tell you that DJ worked during the summers down here near the gulf at various places to earn money.



Probably during Julio's fishing trips. lol  Sorry about that, I couldn't help it.  

DJ sounds like a good kid.  Honestly, I'd probably take money too if I were in his shoes.  I don't blame him.  But buying $2000 worth of tires for a vehicle is something I just can't see.  Every school has kids that do that though, it's what they want.


----------



## vowell462 (Sep 16, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> Yep, and that's all they are............allegations.  Unless the NCAA does something, nothing we fans have to say matters.
> 
> DJ Fluker was homeless from Katrina and literally had nothing.  He goes to bama and gets 24's on "his new ride."  I'm sure Nick didn't see or even know he had another vehicle.  I'm positive no one even knew.



Whats the one about Yeldons money? Hadnt heard of that one.


----------

